# Cutting metal?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My wife and sister found some crapfts (not a misspelling) on Pinterest, Etsy and ebay using letters and numbers from vintage license plates.

Of course, since I have a crate of rusty and toasted license plates, and a mountain of tools, they think I should donate my plates and time making some of the afore mentioned crapfts for them so they can give them as Christmas gifts.

With that said, I've had a lifetime full of cutting wood, and hacking steel on occasion, but I've barely ever cut or messed with sheet metal.

What tools would a person use to neatly cut these old steel and aluminum license plates? These would need clean, burr free edges, and I can't crush the embossed raised letters. 

What are my options? 

Do I smell an opportunity to buy some more tools?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Here is the crapfts I am talking about:

http://www.pinterest.com/kathyblackmon/license-plate-crafts/

How are they cutting these plates?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd say jig saw with a metal cutting blade, or a scroll saw. Tin snips work well too...

Matt


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Matt,

Should I use tin snips (the kind that look like big scissors) or aviation snips?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Small bandsaw.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Small bandsaw, thin blade, fine tooth, low speed, snips would work too as a cheaper alternative.
Deburr edges on a belt sander or buffing wheel (course).


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I prefer aviation type. Red handles for right handed.

Matt


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

"IF" you want (need an excuse) for more tools,

can't go wrong with a good metal shearing machine. <grin>


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Find a decent priced plasma cutter!!!

See them on craigslist for 500-600, and less!

Don't buy one of those chinesse units. 
Look for the older name brand stuff.
I got a Esab PCM500I , 10 years old, but like new (very gently used!) for $250 and a couple hour drive, still well worth it! 

Things that would have cost me a few hours and some blades or cut off wheels, or standing at the bench grinder, I do in seconds and minutes!

It would be great for what your wanting to do and so much more.

Or we can work out a deal on me doing it for you?

Personally I hope those are all newer plates cause them old ones have value!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

like downhome says.... plasma will burn paint back a bit from the kerff, but yeah,,,much quicker,,if you have the skill to guide the torch...

"Personally I hope those are all newer plates cause them old ones have value!"
yeah,,,i was thinking the same


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Don't worry, I won't be cutting anything of value.

All of these plates are newer, with maybe '75 being the oldest. Almost all of these are "I should just throw them in the scrap bin" condition. Many are rusted so bad that the paint is totally gone, or almost gone.

The better plates are already listed on the 'bay.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

And, for a cheap metal brake, I use the door and door frame for a crisp fold. Easy, already there, and nothing new to store and take up space.

Matt


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

hey clovis, you could also electrically etch them out.

Similar to plating except your removing the metal.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

what I saw was basically straight cuts a small shear would be a good choice, I would think, at first I was thinking of cutting out a figure on the plate, but if your just wanting sections of the plate, the shear would make it the easiest, 

some ideas 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Bench-Shear/T10051?gcsct=0ChMIoN7Nte7IugIVxsrnCh03fQAAEAE

a little small may be, http://www.grizzly.com/products/T23109

http://www.grizzly.com/products/T21320

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/30-Combination-3-in-1-Sheet-Metal-Machine/G4011


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

These cut through sheet metal like butter and leaves a very smooth edge. Straight or curve cuts, makes no difference.











http://www.harborfreight.com/14-gauge-swivel-head-shear-68199.html


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Is that a "nibbler"?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

farmrbrown said:


> Is that a "nibbler"?


Some might call it that, since the old hand-held, functioned the same, but new electric (and air) "nibblers", work differently.

It cuts about a 1/4" strip, that curls up continuously. Both pieces, will have a very smooth edge, after the cut.

Plus, these are also very easy to cut, in a straight line.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Wouldn't it be faster just to take the plates to the dump? Some of that "art" just needs some varnished used toilet paper rolls to dress it up.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for the replies!!!!!


----------

